# fat friendly vacation spots??



## t3h_n00b (Mar 16, 2008)

My gf and I thought it might be cool to go to South Beach Miami for a week of our spring break, but it is NOT fat friendly in the least bit. We get constant stares and have had a few instances of heckling. We also catch a lot of static because we're in an interracial relationship. It has been a good vacation despite all of that, but it has been difficult for us to not let those things affect us. I don't think that its fair for us to have to struggle to say positive when "regular people" get to just chill and enjoy their care-free youth in the sun. Has anyone had any particularly good experiences with vacationing in beach-front areas or is this a lost cause?


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 16, 2008)

I usually vacation out on the Outer Banks of NC almost every year. I love that area and people are very fat friendly.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 16, 2008)

That is awful. I am in Australia but I am aware that South Beach is ultra body concious and fat hating. My brother has been there before. Is all of Florida that way or are there any beaches there for regular people?

Sorry that you have had to put up with such horrible behaviour from some low life cretins.

Susannah


----------



## t3h_n00b (Mar 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That is awful. I am in Australia but I am aware that South Beach is ultra body concious and fat hating. My brother has been there before. Is all of Florida that way or are there any beaches there for regular people?
> 
> Sorry that you have had to put up with such horrible behaviour from some low life cretins.
> 
> Susannah



I think all of Florida might be like this during spring break. As much as I hate to say it, the crowd we get the worst treatment from are HBCU students (especially their Greek letter crowds) on their spring breaks. The locals have actually been pretty good towards us, so I think it is a matter of the crowd that is attracted to Florida more so than anything about the state itself. 

I know that in the rest of Florida, there are some serious "Dixie related dynamics" that would also present quite a challenge for my gf and I (she's Puerto Rican). I went to Ft. Lauderdale when I was single and it wasn't particularly hospitable along those lines (numerous racially offensive t-shits etc). 

The NC Outerbanks sounds like a good place. I'm actually from NC so that might be rather nice. Is it any less pricey than Miami?


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 16, 2008)

t3h_n00b said:


> I think all of Florida might be like this during spring break. As much as I hate to say it, the crowd we get the worst treatment from are HBCU students (especially their Greek letter crowds) on their spring breaks. The locals have actually been pretty good towards us, so I think it is a matter of the crowd that is attracted to Florida more so than anything about the state itself.
> 
> I know that in the rest of Florida, there are some serious "Dixie related dynamics" that would also present quite a challenge for my gf and I (she's Puerto Rican). I went to Ft. Lauderdale when I was single and it wasn't particularly hospitable along those lines (numerous racially offensive t-shits etc).
> 
> The NC Outerbanks sounds like a good place. I'm actually from NC so that might be rather nice. Is it any less pricey than Miami?



Depending on where you're staying on the Outer Banks and how long you're staying, the price varies. If you're going for a weekend, expect to pay $100 a night for a hotel in the off season...$150 a night during the prime season.

If you're going for a week, I'd definitely recommend renting a cottage or a beach house. Again, the prices range on those depending on the location, size, and time of year you're going. 

I will, however, recommend that you DO NOT STAY in Nags Head or Kitty Hawk during the Prime Season (May 18-Sept 1) as it is very touristy and can be very expensive and crowded. I always stay in Duck or Corolla, where there is less traffic, less noise, and I can watch the wild horses roam on the beach.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 16, 2008)

t3h_n00b said:


> I think all of Florida might be like this during spring break. As much as I hate to say it, the crowd we get the worst treatment from are HBCU students (especially their Greek letter crowds) on their spring breaks. The locals have actually been pretty good towards us, so I think it is a matter of the crowd that is attracted to Florida more so than anything about the state itself.
> 
> I know that in the rest of Florida, there are some serious "Dixie related dynamics" that would also present quite a challenge for my gf and I (she's Puerto Rican). I went to Ft. Lauderdale when I was single and it wasn't particularly hospitable along those lines (numerous racially offensive t-shits etc).
> 
> The NC Outerbanks sounds like a good place. I'm actually from NC so that might be rather nice. Is it any less pricey than Miami?




That is so horrible and it makes me upset to think that racism like that still occurs. I hate it.

I only ask because I am thinking of maybe visiting Florida at some stage and the person I am visiting is also of Central American descent.
I just cant understand this terrible behaviour by some people.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Mar 16, 2008)

well, I'd say visit anyway. A few crazy monkeys can't ruin the zoo. Just be mindful that you are visiting the American South. As a southerner myself, I can say that it probably wouldn't destroy your trip, and there's a good chance you might not experience it depending on where exactly you go.


----------



## Leesa (Mar 16, 2008)

go to NEW ORLEANS!


----------



## Jasminium (Mar 16, 2008)

I never got look any looks in Puerto Vallarta. I was there for a week at a beach front resort. I only came out of my bathing suit for meals really and I never once felt uncomfortable. One of my friends that went is a bhm and he never got any looks (well, nasty looks that is) either and he was out there just in his shorts.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 16, 2008)

I would not say that Florida is in general a courteous state, especially not here in the South. However, in my 13 years of living here, I have not experienced much size discrimination. I used to converse with a woman that moved down here from New Jersey (big girl), and she said that the responses she would get in comparison were much better down here than up there. *Shrugs* But, overall, I will agree that this is definitely not a very hospitable place. Especially if you're a nice person at heart and wish to be treated that way as well.
Good vacation scenery, large crowds down in Miami (especially near the beaches) if that's your thing, and lots and lots of activity, but not a place I enjoy going to very much.
I am very shocked to hear about the "static" you and your girlfriend have received for being interracial. The culture down here is _extremely_ diverse, and I've never seen that to be a problem. Though, naturally, there are always 'bad apples', especially in such large crowds, but I've never thought that to be an overwhelming crowd in South Florida.

*Shrugs* Just putting my input in there about South Florida... being a resident for 13 years.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 16, 2008)

heh, I misread the title as "fat friendly vacation sports??" 
I was gonna suggest frisbee but now I just feel foolish heheh

I'm not sure you'll find any friendly ones in england, though its about as sunny as todays news paper over here at the mo, I think you just need the right attitude to go about it, after all the stares aren't there unless you're self conscious about it


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 16, 2008)

I have to agree with the Outer Banks suggestion. I've stayed in Corolla - there's only resort rentals there, I believe. I don't remember seeing any hotels on the northern part of OB at all. There's mostly "families" up there and I didn't feel uncomfortable. I did see a lot of larger people, to be honest. 

Have fun, whatever you decide!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 16, 2008)

I've wanted to go but never had the chance- but there are resorts in Mexico which are fat friendly:

http://www.mayatankah.com/

here is an article about it:

http://honeymoons.about.com/cs/mexallinclusives/a/FreedomParadise.htm


----------



## Emma (Mar 16, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I've wanted to go but never had the chance- but there are resorts in Mexico which are fat friendly:
> 
> http://www.mayatankah.com/
> 
> ...



Unfortunatly that place changed to a 'normal' resort as it didn't have much interest from the plus sized crowd.


----------



## Neen (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone know if anywhere in tennesee is fat friendly? I was thinking of going to dollywood...get some good BBQ ... see the sites


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 17, 2008)

I live in South WEST Florida which is a whole different scene. Miami is the self proclaimed fashion capital and HATES fat people.
My husband has offered me many times to visit and I WILL NOT GO. This coast is a lot more laid back. Fort Myers beach is lovely and there is NO racial discrimination. Also, many other beaches available.
As far as Tennessee, just in general, the people are very laid back and nice. I love TN and would love to go again.
And going anywhere there are college kids is going to be a problem since most of the time they think they own the place anyway.
Sorry you had a bad experience, but please don't give up on all of Florida.


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 18, 2008)

One thing my size has taught me is how to think independently and creatively. If you're looking for a beach-front vacation, does it have to be the sea? More than a few large lakes have nice beaches, and even resorts. Besides, you're less likely to gag on a mouthful of fresh water. Bear in mind that lake-front beaches are not considered "cool", so the "trendy" people tend to avoid them, but instead you'll find "real" people of all shapes and sizes who tend to be fat-friendly or at least fat-tolerant, and reasonable prices. Some of the lake-front resorts are top notch too. 

Methinx the absolute best sunny fat-friendly vacation destination is a cruise ship. It's a moving luxury hotel with great food, activities, food, entertainment and more food. My votes for best land-based destinations -- for sun and fun, the Big Island of Hawaii -- for friendliest people, Australia (Melbourne is a culinary wonderland) -- for terrific food and culture, France. 

No doubt I'm hopelessly vain, but I'm just strong-willed enough to make almost everywhere I go into a fat-friendly destination, in the 50 states or abroad. I travel with the full expectation that I'll have fun, and if I don't, I try to correct the situation right then and there. My foremost weapons are eye contact and a great gleaming smile. Have you ever noticed that many people on vacation look like they're sucking on lemons, or argue, or simply bitch bitch bitch, when they should be having fun? Methinx the restaurant and hotel staff would much rather accommodate a happy smiling obese woman and her loyal manservant than a bunch of run-of-the-mill sourpusses.

Overseas, if you know even a few words in the local language like "hello" and "thank you", you wield a valuable trump card simply for trying. In France and Germany I could actually string coherent sentences together, which made other tourists wonder why that big tall fat woman was getting the red-carpet treatment. 

Of course some common sense is in order. Don't go where there's an infestation of unruly college kids (and with it, price gouging), and avoid travel during peak periods, unless you love to battle chaotic crowds.

As a big tall obese middle-aged woman, I do attract stares, but usually the attention turns out well, because I walk tall with a smile on my face and a bounce in my step, and I make eye contact, so people may view me as a person instead of a target. When I do hear comments, I consider the source. Some people think insulting a fat woman lifts them out of their drab wretched lives, or are itching for a fight, so it deflates them when I don't give them that satisfaction. After all, if obesity is my worst problem in life, then I am one lucky woman.

Only rarely have I had actual confrontations with fatphobes, but all's well that ends well. A few years ago my husband & I spent a week in Acapulco. I usually wore a 1-piece swimsuit in the ocean and a 2-piece swimsuit in the pools. Unbeknownst to me, I ticked off a bevy of skinny little bambis half my age because I inadvertently stole their limelight. I was laughing and just being my usual friendly wise ass on the beach and in the pools at our resort that some men were buying me drinks at the swim-up bar and ignoring the bambis. Finally one of the bambis groused that it must be whale season down here. So I replied, "I see you're practising birth control -- with your personality." 

Art and most of the people at the swim-up bar thought it was hilarious, and the bambis retreated. It's all part of being his "trophy wife", ya know. :smitten:


----------



## Brach311 (Mar 18, 2008)

NC outerbanks are rather quiet and relaxing, my dad goes there to fish alot. However if you're looking for somewhere with lots of bars or night hangouts you should probably look elsewhere.


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 19, 2008)

No offense to anyone who lives there or loves Florida, but I hated every minute of the three years I lived there. Horrible, soul crushing, hot and sweaty, anti-fat sack of concrete. Double plus bonus: plants and animals that want to eat you.

PS: I lived in West Palm Beach, so I guess I can't judge the whole state or anything.



Susannah said:


> That is awful. I am in Australia but I am aware that South Beach is ultra body concious and fat hating. My brother has been there before. Is all of Florida that way or are there any beaches there for regular people?
> 
> Sorry that you have had to put up with such horrible behaviour from some low life cretins.
> 
> Susannah


----------



## Crystal (Mar 19, 2008)

Neen said:


> anyone know if anywhere in tennesee is fat friendly? I was thinking of going to dollywood...get some good BBQ ... see the sites



Dollywood is great!

I'm from Knoxville and I love visiting Dollywood and the rest of Sevierville/Gatlinburg. The mountains are absolutely beautiful and the food is amazing! Pretty afforable, too.

I definitely recommend it.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Mar 21, 2008)

In the past, I've been curious about this as well. So I'm really glad I came across this post. I guess if I visit Florida, I won't do it during spring break!


----------



## tjw1971 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd recommend avoiding the Ft. Lauderdale area, period. The last time I went there, it was later in the year ... well past "Spring break" time, and the whole place just looked "shabby". I got the impression that most of their hotels simply skip on remodeling and updating things, because they take an attitude of "Who cares? The college kids are going to come along next Spring and trash the place again anyway."

Most of the building exteriors just looked old and weather-beaten. The whole area just lacked a "warm, inviting" feel to it, even though the beach itself wasn't too bad. For my money, I could find far better places to stay.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 21, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I live in South WEST Florida which is a whole different scene. Miami is the self proclaimed fashion capital and HATES fat people.
> My husband has offered me many times to visit and I WILL NOT GO. This coast is a lot more laid back. Fort Myers beach is lovely and there is NO racial discrimination. Also, many other beaches available.
> As far as Tennessee, just in general, the people are very laid back and nice. I love TN and would love to go again.
> And going anywhere there are college kids is going to be a problem since most of the time they think they own the place anyway.
> Sorry you had a bad experience, but please don't give up on all of Florida.



I'm intriqued by this post! What places do you suggest in SW Fla? Sounds like a place I might like.


----------



## altered states (Mar 21, 2008)

aprildain said:


> In the past, I've been curious about this as well. So I'm really glad I came across this post. I guess if I visit Florida, I won't do it during spring break!



That's good advice for anyone, of any size. 

I would say that anywhere along the southeast Florida coast is less annoying than South Beach. Someone blowing an air horn in your ear is less annoying than South Beach. I'd go up the coast to some of the smaller towns, Delray Beach, Boynton Beach, Jupiter, etc. Far mellower scenes, cheaper, and the same sand and ocean. I've spent time in Delray visiting family and I would think it would be okay for mixed-race couples. It seems pretty mellow.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2008)

I think you want warm and sunny, but I have to say that on cape cod, everyone....looked like crap. Hahaha. Let me explain: a lot of the cape (in the non overly tourist places) is old money, and it's a whole bunch of middle-aged or older people, pasty white (even on the beach. How do they stay pasty?!), in hats, swimming as exercise, and not looking at anyone else--the stoic quiet reserved new englander MO. I saw flab, I saw 20 year old bathing suits and no need to fix what wasn't broke, and that sort of vibe. I hadn't been swimming/to the beach/in a suit in many years when I went to visit people on the cape for several years in a row. I was with 3 other fat people. If anyone looked at us, I wouldn't know. It was a lot of parents and kids and it's just a different environment there. I have no idea how race would play there, but again, it seems to me that new englanders were just plain reserved, so I think they'd feel saying something would be gauche. I could certainly be wrong. 

it's not st. tropez, but I think it's a fantastic place. Especially when your friend's parents own a B and B and you get to stay for free (and are encouraged to bring you 'eatin' pants' !)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 21, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm intriqued by this post! What places do you suggest in SW Fla? Sounds like a place I might like.



Hi Lilly! I have lived in SW Florida for almost 8 years. I am not a regular beach goer. However, my family and friends are. I prefer a swimming pool that does not have living (or sometimes dead) things in it. 
I do like to go to the beaches and other areas when the weather is more manageable and enjoy what they offer. 
This coast is made up more of working families, a lot of retired folks and snowbirds. There are a few places that also attract more tourists than others and some that invite the spring break crowd.

Siesta Key in Sarasota gets Spring Breakers. But when they are not there, it will have tourists unless it is off season. It is the number two beach in Florida after South Beach because of its beautiful location and baby powder like sand.
I myself love going to Boca Grande, further south. It is a beautiful place all around. Lovely homes and lots of boating. There is The Gasparilla Inn. A magnificent and expensive hotel. Actually, the president and his family stay there at Christmas sometimes (please don't hold this against the hotel, LOL).
We have Venice Beach, Englewood Beach, Manasota Key and many others.
The quietest places are ones that do not have hotels right on top of them.

The water is the Gulf of Mexico, it is warmer and gentler than the ocean.

Fort Myers Beach is touristy, but also has lots to do. It would depend on what types of activities, or non-activities you wanted. We have good places to eat as well.

Also, we have the original Fountain of Youth, Warm Mineral Springs. You can stay there or just visit. The water is used for beauty and health reasons and of course is handicapped friendly as well, since they roll people into the water right in their chairs.

In Punta Gorda, there are historic homes and shopping as well as lovely parks and fishing right from the pier.

I am not a typical outside person. I do not enjoy excessive sweating, bugs or walking. My forays are planned around the weather and known crowds. I love to go to the beaches and watch the sunsets and the birds flying around.

Let me know if you want more specific information, I would love to help!

And if you are planning a trip here, please let me know.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2008)

Great response Sue and I ADORE the line you gave the irrant Bambi!!!
Well done!
Smooch,
Velvet



TallFatSue said:


> One thing my size has taught me is how to think independently and creatively. If you're looking for a beach-front vacation, does it have to be the sea? More than a few large lakes have nice beaches, and even resorts. Besides, you're less likely to gag on a mouthful of fresh water. Bear in mind that lake-front beaches are not considered "cool", so the "trendy" people tend to avoid them, but instead you'll find "real" people of all shapes and sizes who tend to be fat-friendly or at least fat-tolerant, and reasonable prices. Some of the lake-front resorts are top notch too.
> 
> Methinx the absolute best sunny fat-friendly vacation destination is a cruise ship. It's a moving luxury hotel with great food, activities, food, entertainment and more food. My votes for best land-based destinations -- for sun and fun, the Big Island of Hawaii -- for friendliest people, Australia (Melbourne is a culinary wonderland) -- for terrific food and culture, France.
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks so much Christine! This has been so helpful. I like beaches, movies, amuzement parks, restaurants, outdoor festivals and shopping - simple every day stuff. I'm not into museums and historic touristy things, I just like a lot of R&R in and actual TOWN. I visited Orlando once and it was ok. What made the place not so wonderful was that there was nothing there at all besides tourist attractions. I never saw any people there. The place was crawling with tourists but Orlando is really just a resort, I didn't get the sense that anyone lived there or there was a local flavor.




DumbAssBunny said:


> Hi Lilly! I have lived in SW Florida for almost 8 years. I am not a regular beach goer. However, my family and friends are. I prefer a swimming pool that does not have living (or sometimes dead) things in it.
> I do like to go to the beaches and other areas when the weather is more manageable and enjoy what they offer.
> This coast is made up more of working families, a lot of retired folks and snowbirds. There are a few places that also attract more tourists than others and some that invite the spring break crowd.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

I would recommend everyone taking at least 1 cruise in their lifetime - this comes from a woman who NEVER wanted to be out in the middle of the ocean EVER (way before Titanic) for any period of time, I get VERY motion sick and even the thought of rocking and rolling all day made me ill...BUT - do your research, make sure the ship hosts at least 1500 souls...the larger the ship, the less the motion will be felt. Having several cruises under my belt now (Norweign Cruiselines ROCK) it is the way to travel. It's like spending time on a big portable city. There is always something to do, something to eat, something to see at anytime day or night. The crew gets paid to be at your beck and call, they are VERY accomodating and remember....EVERYONE on the ship is there to have FUN. The port of calls are awesome, the night life is spectacular...the sunrises and sunsets are fantastic. It is truly an amazing thing to experience.

I never realized how unpampered I was until I cruised...what a way to travel.

TJC


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 22, 2008)

I want to be an urban legend and retire on a cruise.



ThikJerseyChik said:


> I would recommend everyone taking at least 1 cruise in their lifetime - this comes from a woman who NEVER wanted to be out in the middle of the ocean EVER (way before Titanic) for any period of time, I get VERY motion sick and even the thought of rocking and rolling all day made me ill...BUT - do your research, make sure the ship hosts at least 1500 souls...the larger the ship, the less the motion will be felt. Having several cruises under my belt now (Norweign Cruiselines ROCK) it is the way to travel. It's like spending time on a big portable city. There is always something to do, something to eat, something to see at anytime day or night. The crew gets paid to be at your beck and call, they are VERY accomodating and remember....EVERYONE on the ship is there to have FUN. The port of calls are awesome, the night life is spectacular...the sunrises and sunsets are fantastic. It is truly an amazing thing to experience.
> 
> I never realized how unpampered I was until I cruised...what a way to travel.
> 
> TJC


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Lilly, you made me laugh...I read that urban legend and thought the EXACT same thing...oh, btw, I tried to rep ya, I *love* your quotes! Chik


----------



## Rowan (Mar 23, 2008)

When I was living in Florida, I really enjoyed going to Crescent beach, which is south of Jacksonville. I never once had a bad experience there, and it's one of the only beaches left you can still drive on (if it hasnt changed since i lived there last year)


----------



## Tooz (Mar 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> I think you want warm and sunny, but I have to say that on cape cod, everyone....looked like crap. Hahaha. Let me explain: a lot of the cape (in the non overly tourist places) is old money, and it's a whole bunch of middle-aged or older people, pasty white (even on the beach. How do they stay pasty?!), in hats, swimming as exercise, and not looking at anyone else--the stoic quiet reserved new englander MO. I saw flab, I saw 20 year old bathing suits and no need to fix what wasn't broke, and that sort of vibe. I hadn't been swimming/to the beach/in a suit in many years when I went to visit people on the cape for several years in a row. I was with 3 other fat people. If anyone looked at us, I wouldn't know. It was a lot of parents and kids and it's just a different environment there. I have no idea how race would play there, but again, it seems to me that new englanders were just plain reserved, so I think they'd feel saying something would be gauche. I could certainly be wrong.
> 
> it's not st. tropez, but I think it's a fantastic place. Especially when your friend's parents own a B and B and you get to stay for free (and are encouraged to bring you 'eatin' pants' !)



I wouldn't say "a lot" of the non-tourist-y areas are "old money". It does exist, but it's not really that plentiful.


----------



## Neen (Mar 23, 2008)

The cape IS a fantastic place...(born and raised on the cape!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> Depending on where you're staying on the Outer Banks and how long you're staying, the price varies. If you're going for a weekend, expect to pay $100 a night for a hotel in the off season...$150 a night during the prime season.
> 
> If you're going for a week, I'd definitely recommend renting a cottage or a beach house. Again, the prices range on those depending on the location, size, and time of year you're going.
> 
> I will, however, recommend that you DO NOT STAY in Nags Head or Kitty Hawk during the Prime Season (May 18-Sept 1) as it is very touristy and can be very expensive and crowded. I always stay in Duck or Corolla, where there is less traffic, less noise, and I can watch the wild horses roam on the beach.



As another NC resident, I second the outer banks idea....I also second it as a fat woman 
Actually, about four years ago we went to the Kitty Hawk area in June...but we stayed in a place called Dare. Found a very reasonable hotel room for about $69 bucks a night there with a McDonalds right down the street for cheap eats, too 

Don't stay directly on the beach is the trick....just staying a few miles up the way seems to diminish the costs sometimes. Also, I have found recently that Hotels.com really does have the hook up on great room pricing for some really nice places.



P.S. I did visit St. Augustine, Fl once..only for a day but it was nice with no problems. Also, Charleston, SC and Savannah, GA are very nice, too. 
Ocean City, MD rocked my world indeed- We mistakenly went in early June when a lot of graduates were there at once but hey, had no troubles with them and really enjoyed that vacation. (Just not many good restaurants there, IMO)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2008)

Neen said:


> anyone know if anywhere in tennesee is fat friendly? I was thinking of going to dollywood...get some good BBQ ... see the sites




Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge is full of us southern fatties...southern cooking anyone? I have been there many times over the years because I only live two hours away from there. Haven't been to Dollywood in many moons but people keep saying it has gotten better as far as rides go. The food was spectacular when I went. 

I recommend giving this restaurant a try if you go there 

Pop's Catfish Shack
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...7s+catfish+shack+pigeon+forge&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> I think you want warm and sunny, but I have to say that on cape cod, everyone....looked like crap. Hahaha. Let me explain: a lot of the cape (in the non overly tourist places) is old money, and it's a whole bunch of middle-aged or older people, pasty white (even on the beach. How do they stay pasty?!), in hats, swimming as exercise, and not looking at anyone else--the stoic quiet reserved new englander MO. I saw flab, I saw 20 year old bathing suits and no need to fix what wasn't broke, and that sort of vibe. I hadn't been swimming/to the beach/in a suit in many years when I went to visit people on the cape for several years in a row. I was with 3 other fat people. If anyone looked at us, I wouldn't know. It was a lot of parents and kids and it's just a different environment there. I have no idea how race would play there, but again, it seems to me that new englanders were just plain reserved, so I think they'd feel saying something would be gauche. I could certainly be wrong.
> 
> it's not st. tropez, but I think it's a fantastic place. Especially when your friend's parents own a B and B and you get to stay for free (and are encouraged to bring you 'eatin' pants' !)




That's kind of how it is in Charleston or Savannah...pretty much an "older crowd" that doesn't give a shit about mindless things as the teen scenes might. They all seem more concerned with enjoying their vacations rather than minding other people's business.


----------



## Tad (Mar 24, 2008)

Neen said:


> The cape IS a fantastic place...(born and raised on the cape!)



For those who don't live there, and don't know people who will invite you to stay with them there, IF you are into camping, a great way to visit the cape is go to the state park which is there (I forget the name, but I'm sure you can find it if you are interested). 

One obvious benefit is that it is cheap accommodation, and of course if you do most of your own cooking that saves even more money. But as an added bonus it has a couple of fresh water ponds right in the middle of the camping, with quite a nice beach, so if you are not in the mood to go to the ocean beaches, or just want to rinse the salt off of you after having been there, you can have a quick fresh water swim. (I grew up on rivers and lakes, so while I think ocean beaches are gorgeous and fun, it is a relief to get into fresh water after a while).


----------



## XXXLGBBW (Mar 27, 2008)

I have lived in Pensacola all my life and I am a SSBBW and I visited the beach almost every weekend and most people were very friendly..

I will agree that south Florida is totally different from Northwest Florida...

Inter-racial couples we see everyday...Pensacola is a large military town so, I think we are more open minded..

We have beautiful sugar white beach and emerald color water...

Cathy


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 27, 2008)

XXXLGBBW said:


> I have lived in Pensacola all my life and I am a SSBBW and I visited the beach almost every weekend and most people were very friendly..
> 
> I will agree that south Florida is totally different from Northwest Florida...
> 
> ...



Not always, but I would say it's a general trend. Pensacola Beach is not a bad area. I haven't see any outward fat hatred except once.

Oh, and I live near Pensacola if anyone is wondering.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been to Naples FL. I went to an outdoor art show in downtown Naples. There were some freaky people there:
Many very thin people. Many who had so much platic surgery that they had no human face.I needed a break so I headed to Punta Gorda. Man, you talk about a complete different atmosphere, many more fat people, especially women. People were more relaxed and friendly.


----------



## Shala (Mar 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge is full of us southern fatties...southern cooking anyone? I have been there many times over the years because I only live two hours away from there. Haven't been to Dollywood in many moons but people keep saying it has gotten better as far as rides go. The food was spectacular when I went.
> 
> I recommend giving this restaurant a try if you go there
> 
> ...



I agree that the Dollywood/Pigeon Forge are is very fat friendly. HOWEVER, after going to Dollywoodd many, many times and loving all of the rides, when I went in Novemebr 2007 I was HIGHLY disappointed to discover that I did not fit on their brand new roller coaster. This was the very first time I didn't fit on a thrill ride. I was so mad!!

I know there is alot of Florida talk around this thread......I do very highly recommend Disney World. They are very fat friendly and all of their thrill rides are very roomy for a tall big girl like me. Love it!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I have been to Naples FL. I went to an outdoor art show in downtown Naples. There were some freaky people there:
> Many very thin people. Many who had so much platic surgery that they had no human face.I needed a break so I headed to Punta Gorda. Man, you talk about a complete different atmosphere, many more fat people, especially women. People were more relaxed and friendly.



Naples is the ultra rich area and their bodies and faces are as manicured as their lawns. Punta Gorda (fat/big, point/mouth) is the next town over from me. It is very historic and has alot of tourists and year round residents. It is a very beautiful place.
They are more realistic because an older crowd are here and lots of families come to vacation or live around here and go there to visit.


----------

